

Khan Academy signs twice as many female as male interns for the summer - denzil_correa
http://life.khanacademy.org/post/43028679096/girls-girls-girls

======
lazugod
The response wasn't that great:
<https://twitter.com/jeresig/status/301833037979729920>

